# Tracing a good friend's father...



## jazzyjim1967 (Aug 14, 2012)

Hi all,

Ships nostalgia was recommended to me and was wondering if anybody out there may be able to advise me on how to go about trying to find someone, or indeed if anyone out there knows this chap...
...The only info I have been given is that the chap's name is Ian Alexander Hamilton, he was born in the Holloway area of London, he was a Radio Officer in the Merchant Navy, would be in his mid to late 50s by now and that he might have been based in the Deal area of Kent. That's all I have at present.

Thank you,
Jazzyjim


----------



## Penny Lunn (Dec 19, 2012)

I am also trying to track my cousin, GLENN WETHERALL, from Belfast...last seen when he visited us in South Africa in 1960's & last heard from when radio officer on the Elias. My mother was his aunt, Alice Wetherall. If anyone knows anything about him, I would be so grateful to be put in touch!


----------



## RayL (Apr 16, 2008)

For what it's worth, I have searched the membership lists of the Radio Officers' Association that were supplied with 'QSO' magazine ten years ago and there is no mention of either Ian Alexander Hamilton or Glenn Wetherall.


----------



## Penny Lunn (Dec 19, 2012)

*Seeking GLENN WETHERALL?*

O wow, thank you, didn't think of Greek as I always placed him in Belfast! The Elias may well have been 70's. When he visited us in SA in the 60's I was a child of 5 or 6yrs, so no idea what ship that was. I think he was in the radar class in Belfast in 1957/58. Born during the war in Lurgan or Lisburn. Rumour had it he moved to US or Canada but that may not be true (I am in Canada on holiday & can find no trace; nor could I find him when visiting Northern Ireland!). Any clues appreciated...

Christmas wishes to all!


----------



## Roger Bentley (Nov 15, 2005)

*Hamilton*



jazzyjim1967 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Ships nostalgia was recommended to me and was wondering if anybody out there may be able to advise me on how to go about trying to find someone, or indeed if anyone out there knows this chap...
> ...The only info I have been given is that the chap's name is Ian Alexander Hamilton, he was born in the Holloway area of London, he was a Radio Officer in the Merchant Navy, would be in his mid to late 50s by now and that he might have been based in the Deal area of Kent. That's all I have at present.
> ...


Sadly there is no record of this name, as given the age you say his details were probably among the 90,000 records that were destroyed. I have checked wtith the site for discharge book numbers and his name does not appear. Regards, Roger


----------



## RayL (Apr 16, 2008)

That's very intriguing, Roger. What 90,000 records, and what happened to them?


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Jazzyjim.
In 1959/61, I was at R/O training college at Wray Castle, Lake Windermere. There was an Ian Hamilton there. I know that after qualifying, he served at one time on the Queen Elizabeth 2 and some Brocklebank ships. I last saw him at the 1995 reunion. He was from London way and his nickname was "Finchley". Don't know if he is the one you are looking for, but it is possible.
Bob


----------



## Roger Bentley (Nov 15, 2005)

*Lost records*



RayL said:


> That's very intriguing, Roger. What 90,000 records, and what happened to them?


RayL, This is contained in the National Records Office book published in 1998. I will quote the full details after the holidays. Regards, Roger


----------



## Roger Bentley (Nov 15, 2005)

*Records of Merchant Shipping and Seamen*

RayL, This is the title of Public Records Office Readers Guide No 20. I have a copy and it was published in 1998 authors Kelvin Smith, Christopher T Watts and Michael J Watts. This details where records were kept and gives some indication of ongoing archiving. 
Seamens pouches (records of their service) 1941 - 1972 Ref CRS 3 were being transferred to BT372. The pouches are arranged in discharge book numbers. '_pouches up to number 95000 were destroyed at some stage befiore 1988. 
The book also states that since 1971 the Merchant History Archive of the University of Newfoundland holds 70% of UK crewlists and agreements 1863 to 1976. I believe that many records may not have been transferred to the PRO under various rules. I would advise getting some professional advice and a quote if you were seriously pursuing a particular subject. The PRO Kew will provide a list of researchers. Cheers, Roger_


----------



## RayL (Apr 16, 2008)

Many thanks, Roger. It's surprising what gets destroyed, isn't it. Years ago I took it into my head to try and locate the class records of my old primary school, and I learned that those things are generally only kept for six years before being destroyed. Another example is the logbooks maintained by R/Os whilst on watch.


----------

